# "Official" Fido HUP info



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

I say "official" because you getting the info from me is already second-hand, n'est-ce pas? 

I've been getting contradictory info on a lot of issue so I emailed Fido yesterday by specific points I needed addressed. This is the response I just received.



> Question:
> Can I please get some straight answers to some questions regarding a HUP to iPhone 4?
> 
> 1. Can I get confirmation, once and for all, that if I re-sign a new contract next week for an iPhone 4, I will begin a fresh, 3 year voice + data contract? Some CSRs say no, my contract will be extended to 2014. Other CSRs say yes, we don't stack contracts. Please clarify your policy!
> ...


Ok, I still don't get why people who got their 3G's in 2008 are getting penalized for waiting two years to upgrade, while people who got the 3GS last year can get a fresh contract. OK they pay a little more for the HUP, but they get fresh voice plan contracts! tptptptp



> 2. I am eligible for a $480 rebate off the price of the iPhone 4. Is this a rebate off the price that I pay in-store, or do I have to pay the whole amount up-front and then get a bill credit?
> 
> _2- The amount will be charged on your invoice if you have been with us for than 90 days._


I think she's missing a word here. More than 90 days or less than 90 days?



> 3. Can I use my Fido dollars at Fido dealers or only at Fido stores? (I only see one Fido store in my area.)
> 
> _3- You may use your FidoDollars at any authorized dealers, Fido Store or Apple store.
> _


VERY HAPPY to hear this!!! 



> 4. When is the Fido Fairview store getting more stock? The store said to check Fido.ca for stock updates, but I cannot find any information on your site and I am becoming very frustrated.
> 
> _4- We do not have access to the store inventories.
> _


ARGH!!! :headdesk:



> 5. If I want to port my number over to Rogers, is it true that the ECF and DECF will be waived by Fido because I am more than a year into my contracts?
> 
> _5- Yes, we do have a procedure called a interbrand migration where we will waive the ECF and DECF if you have the following criterias;
> Number must be active for minimum 12 months before port.
> ...


Oooh, maybe retentions will call me tomorrow... Well, if I line up at Fairview every morning for the next 3 days and don't have a phone I will have plenty to discuss with them...

Anyway, thought I'd share. Hopefully this info helps some of you.


----------



## ethanlechcharles (Jun 27, 2008)

The first part is worded so poorly.



> 1- If you have have started an Agreement on December 31, 2008 or earlier, we will offer you the iPhone 4 at agreement price and the three year voice agreement starts at the end of the existing agreement


So my contract will then have an expiry date of December 2014 instead of 2011.



> however the three year data agreement starts at time of the upgrade.(Extending the term)


The first part sounds like my current data plan ends and I start a new 3 year contract but the extending the term part makes it sound like my 3 year data plan becomes a 6 year data plan. 


Frustrating.


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

I know how you feel. I think the poorly-worded policies may be partly blame for the conflicting info out there.

I don't get why the voice plan is stacked but the data plan is not.


----------



## ethanlechcharles (Jun 27, 2008)

I had a CSR on the phone tell me the voice plans weren't stacked. It'd be cool if there was an official statement.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

I negotiated a new deal with customer relations the other day and was told the plan would be added to my existing one. But I would still be eligible for an upgrade after same amount of time as I was before. I don't see this as an issue because: 

1. I've been with FIDO since 1999, no one else is *ever* going to give me a plan remotely close to what I can get as a customer for 11 years. Note to carrier jumpers...

2. Maximum cancel is always going to be the same whether it is 1 year or 2 years.

I don't know why people are getting bent out of shape about this contract thing. If the extra year is an issue for you, ask to buy it out, you'll essentially be paying the same as the 3GS owners.


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

I agree with you, I think Fido has the best plans and I honestly don't see myself actually switching.

However, I hate being given the runaround. I worked in customer service for 3 years and the conflicting statements that I've been given about contracts over the last week are appalling. It's not the contract itself, it's just that everyone I talk to has a different answer. These CSRs need better training.


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

I haven't quite figured out if/when I'll upgrade and have had my head in the sand for a while. The only thing I wonder is whether I can do an iPad data share thing (if the prices ever get realistic and/or I actually get an iPad and need to worry about this) if I stay with Fido.

Does Fido even offer an iPad data plan yet?


----------



## ethanlechcharles (Jun 27, 2008)

JumboJones said:


> I negotiated a new deal with customer relations the other day and was told the plan would be added to my existing one. But I would still be eligible for an upgrade after same amount of time as I was before. I don't see this as an issue because:
> 
> 1. I've been with FIDO since 1999, no one else is *ever* going to give me a plan remotely close to what I can get as a customer for 11 years. Note to carrier jumpers...
> 
> ...


You're right. It's not like I'm going to leave Fido any time soon considering in the 5 years I've had my own cell phones for the first time I am actually happy with my service provider. It's just a bit startling, I suppose. And the lack of consistency with CSRs is irritating (though understandable considering how many of them there are in different parts of Canada).


----------



## Pat712 (Jul 21, 2010)

Okay so just so I have this straight.

UPGRADE OPTIONS:

If I activated or upgraded between January 1, 2009 and June 7, 2010.
Then I'm eligible for at least $250 off full price of the phone ($659/$779). That’s an iPhone 4 16GB/32GB for $399/$499 on a new 3-year voice + data plan which will START AT TIME OF UPGRADE! (with no cancellation fee on current contract).

OR

If I activated or upgraded before December 31, 2008.
I'm eligible for at least $480 off the no-term device price ($659/$779). That's an iPhone 4 16GB/32GB for $159/$269 on a new 3-year voice and data plan, starting at the END of my current contract.

This also applies if I activated or upgraded the original iPhone 3G in 2008 and then upgrade again between June 19 and September 15, 2009.

Also consider, +TAX, +CANCELLATION OF DATA PLAN (I don't need one), -Fido Dollars, +Warranty (These things barely last TWO years with proper care!!)

My reference:
iPhone 4 Launch in Canada FAQ: What Everybody Should Know! | iPhone in Canada Blog - Canada's #1 iPhone Resource


Any advantage in porting to Rogers? (such as no-stacking policy?)


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

Kind of. I think if you got a 3GS last year, and upgraded from the 3G, the first scenario applies to you. ($250 off and fresh contracts.)

If you activated or upgraded before December 31, 2008, you get the $480 and a fresh data contract, but a stacked voice contract.

The only advantage to porting to Rogers IMO is the non-stacking. But then, you have to choose a cruddy plan with them so it's your call.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

But I thought Fido twittered out that they were *NOT* doing stacking on iPhone 4 contracts??

Twitter / Fido: @aj_choudhry Hi. Here are ...


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

Apparently it depends on your HUP situation. See my 1st post.


----------



## Pat712 (Jul 21, 2010)

jakey said:


> Kind of. I think if you got a 3GS last year, and upgraded from the 3G, the first scenario applies to you. ($250 off and fresh contracts.)
> 
> If you activated or upgraded before December 31, 2008, you get the $480 and a fresh data contract, but a stacked voice contract.
> 
> The only advantage to porting to Rogers IMO is the non-stacking. But then, you have to choose a cruddy plan with them so it's your call.


Thanks!

I bought my phone in August, 2008. Right now I pay $48.42 monthly after taxes (for voice w/150 weekday minutes, unlimited incoming, unlimited evenings + weekends, and texting). I have ~$70 fido dollars.

Anyone with rogers have anything similar?


So it looks with Fido the HUP will look like:

Price of 16G iPhone4 ($659) - Fido Rebate ($480) + HST ($23) = $202
with a stacked voice plan (4 years total for me).

With Fido Rewards I would pay $132 total plus any hidden fees for adding and cancelling a data plan I don't need (though when I originally bought the phone the CSR was able to cancel data with no fee).

I will take this to rogers and see if they can match it.

Thanks everyone! This is a very helpful forum.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Pat712 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I bought my phone in August, 2008. Right now I pay $48.42 monthly after taxes (for voice w/150 weekday minutes, unlimited incoming, unlimited evenings + weekends, and texting). I have ~$70 fido dollars.
> 
> ...


Your plan doesn't sound too great, check out the link below to see what rates people have been getting. You need to tell them you want to cancel and they'll forward you to customer relations who can offer you a better deal.

http://forums.redflagdeals.com/fido-retention-plans-376936/


----------



## Pat712 (Jul 21, 2010)

JumboJones said:


> Your plan doesn't sound too great, check out the link below to see what rates people have been getting. You need to tell them you want to cancel and they'll forward you to customer relations who can offer you a better deal.
> 
> [Elect] Fido - Retention Plans - RedFlagDeals.com Forums


I knew I was getting shafted. I don't even have call ID! 

I will consider this first. When I called Fido earlier this month (my 3GS crapped out) I mentioned cancelling and the rep would have put me through to the retention people if I had gone for it.

Thanks Jumbo


----------

